
Draw Your Ideas - GVRV
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/draw-your-ideas.html
======
briancooley
Quick video summary:

1\. Draw out your idea. The sentiment here seems to be more about getting the
idea out of your head than planning how to implement it; that putting the idea
on paper transforms it. It also lets you share it more easily.

2\. Recognize luck. Dorsey discussed how certain factors come together to
encourage building an idea. The idea for Twitter was several years old, but in
2005 cross carrier SMS made it easier to realize. Also his working situation
(@Odio with Evan Williams and Biz Stone) allowed exploration of other things.
Ev and Biz immediately understood the concept due to their blogging
background.

3\. Iterate. Dorsey talked about how the @, RT:, and # paradigms were user-
driven, and the Twitter founders thought it was ugly and resisted it
initially. Talked about Square and the need to iterate on the designed to make
it polished enough for people to trust.

4\. Know when to stop. Sometimes ideas just won't work, and you need to put
them aside, knowing that some element of the idea might resurface later. I
thought it was interesting that he couched it this way, as it is more
palatable than the thought of killing an idea entirely.

------
kimfuh
I use balsamiq.com

------
emanuer
Great video, but no, I will not draw my ideas.

I make flow-charts. I think in "connections" therefor I create huge sheets
with hundreds of arrows connecting my thoughts. It is really ugly, but this is
how I think, this is how I understand my world.

Also I take audio notes.

I do this because I am not a visual person. Pictures have little meaning to
me.

